# Warcraft 3 full screen trouble on windows 7



## dane92 (Mar 23, 2010)

well straight up, its worked on other computers ive had in the past.. xp and vista
got a new laptop today with windows 7 on it, i opened warcarft after a smooth install and it is cropped..
black on the left and right.. tried playing a games and its just impossible with the weird resolution.
any have any idea how to make it full screen like it usally is and should be?


----------



## antech (Feb 23, 2010)

Try reinstalling the video drivers 
Might Help
Are you using any tweaked drivers
List the graphic card model no


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

*dane92 *
you have another post the same in the Game section.........please do not double post as it confuses things


----------



## antech (Feb 23, 2010)

Is it an ATI Card??


----------



## spaash (Mar 23, 2010)

I am using Warcraft III, and i don't face any such issue. Try updating the drivers for your display adapter & your graphics card & then try playing. This should solve the issue. If you can't find Windows 7 compatible driver, download the Eindows Vista compatible drivers. they work well with Windows 7.

Regards,
Suriya.


----------



## darthrevan945 (Jan 1, 1970)

my step brothers laptop had the same issue.. i installed the game under a windows XP vm, and besides a little bit of slowness it ran fine.. only u have to disable integration features.


----------



## girlpwnzme (Apr 30, 2010)

I having the same problem too. When I run warcraft in full screen mode but its cannot fit the screen. There are 2 black column on the left and right side. My resolution is 1366x768 which is recommended but there are no such resolution setting inside warcraft. My graphic card is ATI mobility Radeon HD4330. Anyone can assist me?


----------



## antech (Feb 23, 2010)

dane92 and all others,please post the model no of your graphic cards.


----------

